# the  never ending  story



## emulogo3 (15 Oktober 2005)

*Grübel / Ratlos*

Ich hätte da 'mal einen anderen Einfall:
Versuche es mal mit Linux - aber wahrscheinlich wäre das ZU einfach?!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Grübel / Ratlos*



			
				emulogo3 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche es mal mit Linux - aber wahrscheinlich wäre das ZU einfach?!


Wieso soll das einfach sein? Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, daß Windows Anwendungen nicht einfach unter Linux laufen?


----------



## emulogo3 (15 Oktober 2005)

*Grübel / Ratlos*

Gegenfrage:
Warum sollte ich? -  
Als ich noch WinXP nutzte, hatte ich nur EINEN Wunsch: wie komme ich von diesem Übel los?! -
Nunja - (SuSE) Linux war die Antwort.
Ich benutze keine Win- Anwendungen, weil es unter Linux bereits alle Anwendungen gibt, die Otto-Normal-User braucht. _Fast kostenfrei!_

Warum also sollte ich über solche Nebensächlichkeiten "nachdenken"?!

_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=122529#122529
abgetrennt , da diese  Diskussionen  langsam ermüden  
und nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben  
modaction _


----------



## sascha (15 Oktober 2005)

Ich denke, diesen Thread können wir getrost schließen. Wer das Thema weiter diskutieren will, dem sei wärmstens das Heise-Forum empfohlen (am besten am Freitagnachmittag)....


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

Der passende Ort für solche Diskussionen könnte auch hier sein:
http://www.emuench.de/Mordam/diskussion.html


----------



## emulogo3 (15 Oktober 2005)

*the never ending story*

ups - ich weiß nicht, wie ich in diesen Thread geraten bin. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Beitrag in einen anderen Thread (Ratlos über Virenbefall) gestellt werden. Bitte vielmals  um Entschuldigung - auch wenn ich nix dafür kann!


----------



## Timster (16 Oktober 2005)

*Re: the never ending story*



			
				emulogo3 schrieb:
			
		

> ups - ich weiß nicht, wie ich in diesen Thread geraten bin. ...


Durch die Hand/Tastatur/Maus eines Mods. 


			
				emulogo3 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auf jeden Fall sollte der Beitrag in einen anderen Thread (Ratlos über Virenbefall) gestellt werden. ...


Dort war er auch, aber eben wenig hilfreich für den Fragesteller, und sehr geeignet, die Diskussion vom eigentlichen Thema abzubringen. Der Frage, ob Linux die Welt rettet, ist > hier < ein eigenes Forum gewidmet. Allerdings wird diese Diskussion hier offensichtlich eher als müßig eingeschätzt, was durchaus verständlich ist, wenn man sich zum Beispiel anschaut, zu was für idiologischen Grabenkriegen das bei Heise geführt hat.


----------



## sascha (16 Oktober 2005)

So isses. Die Diskussion ist ja letztlich auch müssig. Nicht jeder ist so fit, sich in Linux einzuarbeiten. Nicht jeder hat Lust dazu. Und letztlich wird ohnehin ein Schuh draus: Wenn Linux die Verbreitung von Windows hätte, wäre Linux genauso stark von Angriffen betroffen, wie es heute Windows ist. Man sieht das ja bei Mozilla. Je mehr Leute Mozilla benutzen, umso lukrativer und spannender wird es für Idioten, dort die Schwachstellen herauszufinden und zu missbrauchen. Insofern bringen kluge Sprüche nach dem Motto "Nehmt doch Linux" dem Windows-User herzlich wenig...


----------



## drboe (16 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> So isses. Die Diskussion ist ja letztlich auch müssig. Nicht jeder ist so fit, sich in Linux einzuarbeiten. Nicht jeder hat Lust dazu. Und letztlich wird ohnehin ein Schuh draus: Wenn Linux die Verbreitung von Windows hätte, wäre Linux genauso stark von Angriffen betroffen, wie es heute Windows ist. Man sieht das ja bei Mozilla. Je mehr Leute Mozilla benutzen, umso lukrativer und spannender wird es für Idioten, dort die Schwachstellen herauszufinden und zu missbrauchen. Insofern bringen kluge Sprüche nach dem Motto "Nehmt doch Linux" dem Windows-User herzlich wenig...


Das ist ja weitgehend richtig. Ich bezweifle aber doch stark, dass der Begriff "Idiot" für jemanden, der Schwachstellen einer Softwarelösung identifiziert, den Fähigkeiten und Intentionen desjenigen jeweils gerecht wird. Das ist nämlich auch das Geschäft sehr ernsthafter Leute, die sich um die Beseitigung eben dieser Schwachstellen bemühen. 
Die "Idioten" wären wohl eher da zu suchen, wo die Komplexität von Anwendungen so gepusht wird, dass sich die Möglichkeiten eines sicheren Betriebs schon allein dadurch verringern. Dass der ungebrochene Trend zu "eierlegenden Wollmilchsäuen" von Software beherrschbar ist, scheint mir bislang eher widerlegt. Und gewiß ist ein Idiot, wer in Kenntnis von Lücken sein System nicht nachbessert, sei er nun Hersteller oder Anwender.

Ich würde auch die Gangster, die sich aus eindeutig wirtschaftlichen Gründen der Lücken entsprechender Systeme bedienen und z. B. Bot-Netze aufbauen und betreiben, nicht als "Idioten" bezeichnen. Kriminell sind sie zweifellos, aber blöd? Nein!

Bleiben die sogn. Script-Kiddies, die mit Bastelkästen Schadroutinen "einfach so" generieren und loslassen. Für die mag es erhebend sein, wenn in der Presse über die Ergebnisse ihrer Arbeit breit berichtet wird. Da kann man das Wort vom Idioten stehen lassen. Allerdings sind die, anders als die professionellen Gangster und die Produktmarketiers der Hersteller, denen "Funktionalitis" oft genug vor Sicherheit geht, nur in wenigen Fällen echt gefährlich.

Wo ich voll zustimme ist, dass es einem Nutzer, dessen PC verseucht ist und der um Unterstützung  bei der Besitigung des Problems nachfragt,  herzlich wenig nützt, wenn ihm das dämliche Trallala "mit xyz wäre das nicht passiert" um die Ohren gehauen wird. Wer durch solchen Mist eine Diskussion aufbläht und sich offenbar am Pech oder Unvermögen eines anderen weiden will, der ist nun wirklich ein Idiot. 

M. Boettcher


----------

